# Mixed GSD and Husky



## MyRex (Feb 9, 2014)

Check the pic

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Scout's Mama (Oct 30, 2013)

MyRex said:


> Check the pic


Beautiful. Love those eyes!


----------



## MyRex (Feb 9, 2014)

Scout's Mama said:


> Beautiful. Love those eyes!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Beautiful pup! A couple in Rangers class has a GSD/husky mix, great dog, very smart.


----------



## MyRex (Feb 9, 2014)

Nigel said:


> Beautiful pup! A couple in Rangers class has a GSD/husky mix, great dog, very smart.


Yep, rare too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

Adorable!

They certainly aren't rare up here. There is pretty much always one in a shelter. Either way they are a nice mix.


----------



## KiwiWolf (Apr 30, 2013)

I love the eyes!! So blue  


Kyanitic Chaos


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Such a stunning creature!


----------



## Oskar's Human (Jan 22, 2014)

mjta said:


> Adorable!
> 
> They certainly aren't rare up here. There is pretty much always one in a shelter. Either way they are a nice mix.


Yeah definitely not a rare situation. Gerbarian Shepskies I think? Either way, I can't imagine the intelligence and the energy all rolled into one, add gorgeous blue eyes to a sheperd's coloring and good goll you've got a real doozy! Cute pup, Congrats!!!


----------



## MyRex (Feb 9, 2014)

Yep.
Awesome breed mix and really full of energy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

